# wsimport



## Frank_H (8. Sep 2008)

hallo leute, 

im rahmen meiner bachelorarbeit beschäftige ich mich nun gerade mit webservices und wollte mich da mit einem einfachen beispiel aus diesem tutorial:

http://www.theserverside.de/webservice-in-java/

dort einarbeiten.... aber spätestens bei der zeile mit dem WSIMPORT bin ich im moment aufgeschmissen und komme nicht weiter..... wenn ich in ein sourceverzeichnis gewechselt habe und dann via cmd (ja, windows, ich weiß, aber is vorgegeben... ) den wsimport-befehl eintippe, dann hängt die hose...

vielleicht kann mir einfach jemand sagen was ich verkehrt mache und warum das hängt, denn ich habe gerade voll den knoten im kopf...


----------



## foobar (8. Sep 2008)

Fehlermeldung? Welchen Befehl haste denn abgesetzt? Klappt es mit einem anderen Service? Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Frank_H (8. Sep 2008)

aso, ja klar....

problem ist, dass das wsimport anscheinend nicht vorhanden ist, sprich der befehl ist unbekannt....

und laut der javainsel vom galileoverlag sei das ja beim jdk6 dabei.... oder?


----------



## Gast (8. Sep 2008)

stimmt. du hast anscheinend den pfad zu den java6 binaries nicht als umgebungsvariable gesetzt. schau doch mal ob du wsimport in x:\programme\java\jdk6x\bin findest.


----------



## Frank_H (9. Sep 2008)

verwende 1.6.0_07 und im angegebenen ordner ist kein wsimport

gruß und gute nacht ;-)


----------



## Frank_H (9. Sep 2008)

habs gelöst bekommen.....


----------



## Frank_H (9. Sep 2008)

hehe, nun tut sich das nächste problem auf:





> The import javax.xml.ws.WebServiceFeature cannot be resolved



weiß da jemand weiter?


----------



## Piet (26. Nov 2008)

Hi Frank_H,

Hab das selbe Problem wie du, der wsimport Befehl ist dort nicht und ich weiß nicht wie ich sonst die WSDL Dateien in mein Projekt bekomme. Wie hast du dein Problem gelöst?


----------



## Gast (29. Nov 2008)

Du musst das java bin Verzeichnis als Umgebungsvariable hinzufügen.

Unter Windows bsp: Rechte Maustaste auf den Arbeitsplatz -> Eigenschaften -> Erweitert -> Umgebunsvariablen. Dort bei Path eintragen: Beispielsweise C:\programme\java6_jdk\bin


----------



## Matt (22. Mai 2009)

heyho  ich mach auch gerade nen bissl was mit wsimport - und zwar existiert ein webservice und für diesen wollt ich nen client anlegen 

aber es passiert etwas seltsames und zwar das:


```
C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_13\bin>wsimport -d D:\src -keep -p com.serice.simplef
ax http://www.simple-fax.de/soap/index.php?wsdl
parsing WSDL...


[ERROR] rpc/encoded wsdls are not supported in JAXWS 2.0.
  line 39 of http://www.simple-fax.de/soap/index.php?wsdl


C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_13\bin>
```

Hab bisher nie was mit WebServices und so gemacht  kann mir jemand mal nen tipp geben was ich als nächstes tun sollte?

Matt


----------

